# [SOLVED] laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

There was this problem i encountered yesterday. While playing FIFA 08 there was some graphical glitches and the screen started flickering. i managed to see what the error was. it read like.. Nvidia graphics driver has encountered some problem please save you work. i managed to shutdown the lapy, properly. but now the thing is that my laptop will start but wont even show the bios. the screen is blank but there is power running through the screen. and once i even herd the windows log on sound. what could be the problem and what will be the remedies? 

specs..

HP pavillion dv 9000

intel centrino duo 1.8GHz
1gb ram
160 gb hard disc.
nvidia 7600 256mb graphics card.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

when you list parts list the full discription you listed
nvidia 7600 256mb graphics card
this is not what you appear to have
this is
nvidia 7600 go 256mb graphics chip
do you see a screen in safe mode if not shine a torch on the screen and see if you see anything


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Oh yeah, sorry missed out the GO part in desperation...

ok, the thing is that even if i dont get any display the back light is always on. so shining the torch made no difference.. another thing i did was that i inserted my HP laptop's hard disc in some other laptop, started it in safe mode and uninstalled all the nvidia drivers. then i again put the Hard disc back to HP lapy and started the lapy. now what happens is, the screen still remains blank from the start without showing even the bios, but it starts up as a normal laptop, you can hear the windows logon screen, you can restart the lapy again judging the appropriate keys.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

is the laptop under warranty


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

i think so may be... why any serious problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

can you connect a monitor to it to see if you get a screen
if not
did you install the correct nvidia go drivers


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

well i will try connecting it to the external monitor and tell you... and the nvidia drivers were the latest one and was using for almost two months and no probs what so ever....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

if you are sure they are the correct drivers,you did reinstall after you removed them? on the other laptop and the external monitor gets nothing 
i would suspect the video chip


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

i tried to find some go drivers for go 7600 but none is available.... so i tried from laptopvideo2go.com and things went fine no probs... 

and yes the external monitor shows the stuff from the laptop and when i reinstall the drivers for the graphics card the display goes away, even the back light of the laptop goes away and restarts after some 5 secs....


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Hi,
I agree with dai, See if you can hook it up to an external monitor and get a sceen. See this link:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...s&lc=en&dlc=en&product=1842189&dlc=en&lang=en
Try hitting fn F4 you may have inadvertly set it to external monitor.
If not you may have taken out the graphics card. What is the exact model Pavilion dv9000 what? Also, what version of the nvidia driver did you use? There is a possibility you may have a faulty LCD inverter.
Let us know how you make out with the external monitor.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

i was using nvidia drivers version 169.28....

so what you are saying is that when i connect to the external monitor i should press fn+F4.. right? but you know i did it but no change though. so is it possible that something is wrong wid my laptop graphics card? cause according to what you said, i understood is that when the graphic drivers are not installed its using the default drivers.. but the thing is even if its using the default drivers it should atleast show the bios... its not even showing up the bios.....


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Yes, when the graphic driver is not installed windows will load a generic driver. You should still get a screen. Seeing you did not and you are sure the external monitor is connected correctly I would suspect the graphic card (Chip). I am unsure if this is actually part of the motherboard or if it can be replaced separately. Most laptops they cannot be replaced as they are part of the MoBo. If this is under warranty I would call HP.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

ok.. but i had a doubt that if this graphic card of mine i.e. Geforce Go 7600 has a *dedicated* 256 mb ram, then still it is possible that the card is integrated.?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

I believe it is intergated via a chip design. Can you do me a favor? Disconnect both the AC adapter and battery. Press and hold the power button key for a few minutes to disharge any remaining electricity .Then remove the Ram and reset it. Reinstall the battery and AC adapter and see if it boots up.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

no... nothing happened.. the thing is that it does boots up but does not display anything on the screen except the back light...
thanks..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Sorry,
It sounds like a Motherboard issue. If it is under warranty HP should beable to help you.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

try these drivers
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/nvidia/165series/16758.exe


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

there is an error on the page...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

they won't let you link to the driver there so use hp's
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1842189&os=228&lang=en


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

hey dai, i had that driver you directed me for, so i installed it, but still no luck. i pressed fn+F4 again. nothing happened. what do you think what could be the problem be. because i am somewhat not yet convinced that its motherboard chip problem......


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

not being aquainted much with l/tops,so my opinion does not count for much on them
i would think it was the video chip which would mean a m/b replacement which is only viable under warranty because of the costs involved


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

what if i restore the laptop to factory setting... will there be any chance then?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Hi,
Let see if we can diagnois this a little further. We might have missed something.
The Ram could play a part in this if it has or is failing.
Try to see if you could go through this diagnostic sheet and see what happens.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=us&dlc=en&product=1842189&rule=46349&lang=en
Please post back with the results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

hey man still no luck... but thanks for the effort .....


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Hi gbhavik,
No luck with the external monitor and the diagnostics (Posted above) leads me to believe that it points to a bad MoBo. Contact HP to see what they can do, unless you have the skills to replace the MoBo(Maybe exspensive).
Sorry,
Bikll


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

the external monitor stuff you told me to do was something as follows right.....
what i did was...

i connected my lapy with my PC monitor. and it showed the display of the windows when in safe mode or there is no drivers installed for the G card. i pressed.. fn+F4.. and is showed a small box at left bottom side of the screen and was an arrow showing External monitor to Laptop.. it stayed there for a moment but nothing happened to the laptop. i installed the G card drivers and the laptop never showed the desktop... in both situations whether external or not there is no display of boot up screen..... 

so what i did was correct for diagnostics or had to be done in a different way...

and for the RAM stuff there is two 512MB ram so i removed the batteries and then both RAMs and then started the laptop.. of course there was the beeping sound cause of no RAM.. then i again inserted the RAMs and started.. still no sign of lady luck.

so thats what i did.. anything else if had to be done.. plz tell me.. i m not too good wid laptop problems lol.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Lets see if we can simplify this.
When you hookup the external monitor, are you able to see anything on the external monitor, BIOS or Windows? 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Only Windows i.e. from the moment when windows is loading.. can be seen on the external monitor.... during booting the screens remains blank....


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*



gbhavik said:


> Only Windows i.e. from the moment when windows is loading.. can be seen on the external monitor.... during booting the screens remains blank....


So, now you are saying you see the Windows Logo on the external monitor but after that the screen goes blank on the external monitor? I want to just keep this to the external monitor for now not the laptop screen OK.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

No no... i cant see the boot up screen on the external monitor, but i can see everything else happening after the windows loading screen...i.e. i can see the desktop and all the stuff...


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Hi gbhavik!!

I'm *bhahar*. *BCCOMP* is my mentor, let me try help you here :smile:


Ok, let me verify the issue further with you :grin:

So you're now connected the external monitor to the laptop? And you cannot see anything on the laptop screen and external monitor, until the windows load up, which is after the "welcome" screen come up, right?


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

exactly !!!!


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

And again gbhavik, after the system fully boot up, you can ONLY see the windows on your external monitor, while the laptop screen remain blank, am I right? if I wrong, correct me, ok :4-thatsba


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

yes the laptop screen always remains blank with the back light on... and on the external monitor i can see stuff only after the windows loading screen.. nothing before that.(i can see the windows loading screen)


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Ok gbhavik. Can you try to go to the Device Manager, see if there is any yellow exclamation mark or yellow question mark on any devices inside there?









p/s:
You can go to Device Manager by following this steps:
1. Right click My Computer
2. Choose Properties
3. Click on Hardware
4. Click Device Manager
5. Try to locate any yellow *!* or *?* here


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

ok.. so the only ?! i saw was for Ethernet controller but it has been there like for ever.. nothing else... and i hope you know that whenever i install graphic card drivers the lapy wont work.. it restarts...it works only when its in safe mode or no graphic driver installed... (the screen always is blank for lapy...)


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Is the GeForce 7600 Go listed under Device Manager? Is it detected? Can you check the warranty status of the lapy for me?


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

yeah it is listed and the lapy is in warrenty


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Ok gbhavik, can you try to go to the Device Manager again, click the plus sign beside the Display Adapter, and now try right click on the Geforce 7600 Go, then choose Uninstall. Try to restart your computer then, and see whether it detected. See whether you can see anything on the laptop screen as well. 

If its not, it might be the LCD converter is having a problem. You might want to send the laptop to the manufacturer again, and they will repair it for you :smile:


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

no luck though... the problem still persists... i think i have to go to the HP service center... anyways thanks for the help bhahar.. thanks for helping in any way possible... by the way any idea how much time do they take to repair? well have to deal wid the broken left hinge too...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Hi gbhavik,
Seeing you can get the external monitor working but not the LCD I have to agree with bhahar84. It seems to be an inverter or backlight issue.
HP may be able to send you to a local service area for repair. Luckily you are still under warranty.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

yeah i went yesterday to the local service center, he told me that if the Dv9272 model is launched in India they would be able to repair it here itself or I have to send it back to Dubai for repairs.. (my lapy is from dubai and m from India.. haha) So.. thanks for your help BCCOMP. There were lots of things i learnt by interacting with you guys.. THANKS A LOT...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

Let us know how you make out.
Good luck,
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*



gbhavik said:


> no luck though... the problem still persists... i think i have to go to the HP service center... anyways thanks for the help bhahar.. thanks for helping in any way possible... by the way any idea how much time do they take to repair? well have to deal wid the broken left hinge too...


Hi again gbhavik!!

About the time, its actually depend. I got my laptop have a failing motherboard once. I send the laptop back to the shop, which they send it to manufacturer here. Then, my laptop have to fly to Singapore for the repair purpose. And, finally my laptop reached the Taiwan, back to its original factory. By then, I get the laptop after 3 months later. Hihi, in your case, I think it won't take that long :grin:

Glad to hear that the HP will repair the lapy for you. Maybe you want to let us know the status after you finish repair the lapy then :grin:


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

sure sure!!! i'll let you know what the problem was and the status..... thanks once again..


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

*UPDATES: * They have replaced the whole display panel as it had left hinge cracked (as most dv9000 series laptop does after sometime) but still no display so now they are gonna replace the mobo......


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

I bet you are glad it is under warranty.
Keep us posted.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*



BCCOMP said:


> I bet you are glad it is under warranty.
> Keep us posted.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Hi again gbhavik!! :wave:

I'm sure you glad its still under warranty. Otherwise, you may have to spend out a price of new laptop just to repairing this lappy :grin:

Make sure you have a extended warranty as well, just in case this occured again. Keep us updated again, k :smile:


----------



## gbhavik (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

yeah i got my laptop today, they changed the whole display panel (screen) and the motherboard, now its almost new.. it runs smooth now no probs.. well yes they recommended me the extended warranty stuff. will do that now... thanks for everything you guys have done for me once again.. thanks .


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: laptop display goes blank and does not even show the bios*

glad you got it sorted


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad you got it up and running!
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Glad to hear that you solved your issue, gbhavik :grin:

Hope you enjoy your stay here at TSF :wave: :grin:


----------

